# Slow Loris in a dress



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

Just going though good old Facebook as you do to find an interesting picture posted up. An aquantaince has had a photo taken in Turkey with what looks to be a Slow Loris in a dress type item of clothing clinging onto her arm. Can anybody clarify this for me please?

Seems so sad that the poor animal has been made a stage animal, even considering how rare they are (if I'm right of course). 

Here's the animal in question.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

really dont see the point in that its like the dresses with dogs its not funny or even cute it would look a lot nicer without a stupid dress people like this just annoy me:devil:

just pointless


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

Just seemed so sad to me that such a beautiful animal has been made to act like a baby. Like people who dress chimps up in baby clothes and nappies, no need for it


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

that is so cute, and to be honest, who cares if its in a dress... this is not animal cruelty, its just a bit of silly fun.

People go on about how cruel it is to do such things, and to be honest its not, not feeding the animal is cruel, not giving it the right living conditions is cruel, being violent with it is cruel but dressing it up is just daft... just like my dog has a rabbit outfit cos its cute and if people don't like it they can go jump, because my dog goes to work with me and doesn't get left at home all day... which is cruel!


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

And being made into a stage animal isn't the slightest bit unfair to it? Fair enough spoil your pets but this to me seems to have crossed the line a bit. But thats only my opinion, and you're entitled to yours.


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

when i put my 4 year old in a dress she says im the worst mummy ever (she likes jeans!) am i being cruel? 
I think its cute and no harm no foul. and obviously its only put on for short stints as if it was in it all the time it would be a bit dirty.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Nic123100 said:


> And being made into a stage animal isn't the slightest bit unfair to it? Fair enough spoil your pets but this to me seems to have crossed the line a bit. But thats only my opinion, and you're entitled to yours.


do you disagree with all animals being used for human pleasure then? like horse riding, or in zoo's? or dogs on britains got talent? or even crufts?
its all the same to me. Though you cant just tell from a pic, it doesnt look in distress for havin a dress on, nor does it look badly treated. it looks beautiful, i wonder if it will tell me where it got its dress from, and if they do it in my size :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> do you disagree with all animals being used for human pleasure then? like horse riding, or in zoo's? or dogs on britains got talent? or even crufts?
> its all the same to me. Though you cant just tell from a pic, it doesnt look in distress for havin a dress on, nor does it look badly treated. it looks beautiful, i wonder if it will tell me where it got its dress from, and if they do it in my size :whistling2::lol2:


id say it was way more distressing for you to be seen in that dress... its not purple!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's in a dress not a food blender; lighten up. It's friends aren't going to point and laugh, it's not going to have its lunch money stolen and get beaten up for being weird.
There's no harm in it and no animals were hurt in the wearing of the dress.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Seriously are u lot failing to see the point these animals are drugged in order to placify them, they pocess venom glands on the lee elbows and can inflict a nasty bite! 90 percent of the time they kill the parents to get the babys so yes this is defanatly cruelty!


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

Zoo's are very different to me, well 'most' are as they do try to help build up the numbers of endangerd animals and they do, to an extent, educate people about the animals that are kept. 

I don't disagree with all aspects of animals being used for human pleasure however I do disagree with some i.e - circus' etc. 

With regards to clothes on animals, if you have a dog with shorter fur in cold weather then put it in a waxed dog coat to help keep it warm, I know one of mine wouldn't even touch the snow last year without his coat because he gets cold and won't move. My other dog hates his coat and after only trying it on has never worn it again. Again putting a slow loris in what looks like a barbie doll dress can't be comfortable.

I just think theres a certain line that is sometimes crossed when it shouldn't be. But, as said that is only my opinion.


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

Can't speak for this occasion but it is quite common to see certain animals including slow loris' dressed up for tourists abroad to have photos taken with.
The point of whether having it dressed up for photos is cruel or not is a matter of opinion, however most of these animals that are used in this way, are generally drugged up with tranquillisers to stop them being too erratic and to stop any possible bites to tourists, some die of overdoses of drugs, often being given too much that they can barely move. That is cruelty.
Like I said I can't comment on that particular photo, but this certainly happens and it is a lot more sinister than just an animal being dressed up.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ambyglam said:


> id say it was way more distressing for you to be seen in that dress... its not purple!


do i have to wear purple? lol i want pink! :flrt:

best get glidergirl in on this one, she should know exactly what is n what isnt cruel for a loris


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if it's drugged up i want a dose; it looks proper chilled out.


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

Meko said:


> if it's drugged up i want a dose; it looks proper chilled out.


Get a tutu on and have a photo with some french bloke and you're welcome to some.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

To answer ur question As to what it is looks like a slender loris to me


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> To answer ur question As to what it is looks like a slender loris to me


Ah thank you, as stated wasn't 100% on the type but it did look lorisy to me lol.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

The fact its being used for photos is unfair.

The fact it rare because of humanity is unforgivable.

The dress is just darn cute...!

Some things are fair and some are not. At least its not in a lab getting tested for toxins it produces or other such horrors!


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

i'd like to see what some people on here put on when they put a "dress" on?


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

ambyglam said:


> The fact its being used for photos is unfair.
> 
> The fact it rare because of humanity is unforgivable.
> 
> ...



I do understand where you're coming from, and yes it could be worse. Yes the little loris does look admittedly adorable and it's hard not to say awww but it's also kind of sad that us humans always seem to play the power game.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes this is a slow loris. 

It very strange how opinions differ on here on lots of subjects. I don't know wether it's down to the people who have commented so far or not not but by my reckoning if this was a marmoset dressed in a dress there would be uproar and tonns of comments about how it is cruel and wrong and I'm sure there would be several comments in reference to the American 'my monkey baby' programme. But as I say I don't know wether it's down to the people who have commented so far or the stigma and social acceptance of certain animals being ok to dress up and certain animals not. 

My personal opinion and that is all it is..... Is that an animal would not be dressed, it's not natural. Of course some animals are more placid than others and more accepting of certain things ( even with animals of the same species/breed ) it's down to thier individual personalities, but if it causes distress and is for no real good perpose then I agree it's cruel. 

Also my opinion is that if I got to be in the presence of such a wonderful slow loris or any other such amazing animal I would appreciate the experience more seeing the animal more natural ie without a dress.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

it's funny how people deduce so much from a single picture....

the slow loris is wearing a dress in the picture....nowhere does it suggest it's being used as a stage animal or being mistreated jeez.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Kat91 said:


> it's funny how people deduce so much from a single picture....
> 
> the slow loris is wearing a dress in the picture....nowhere does it suggest it's being used as a stage animal or being mistreated jeez.



+1 people jump to conclusions, its a little bit of fabric, not a full blown dress, vail, shoes, and a little bow tie and made to walk upright with a pram and a doll.. lighten up people. Yes your going to find the little sods that do drug and abuse animals.. but you cant judge by 1 little picture (unless you see a needle, cuts,flea ect ect)


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

The dress doesn't bother me. Nor the fact that it's an animal being used to entertain.

What bothers me is that these animals are vulnerable in the wild, and given that they are extremely difficult to breed in captivity, this one has obviously been stolen from its natural habitat. That's whats sick IMO.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Not *obviously* stolen from the wild. Glidergirl's lorises bred last year and Conker (their baby) is an amazing little lady!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes and they are the first successful UK captive mating in how long? Didn't she say there was a list of successful matings and there was only a couple on it? I think its pretty unlikely that that's a CB loris.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

In 15 years, but the OP stated that this particular loris picture was taken quite a while ago and not in the UK.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, but I'm presuming they are not any easier to breed in other countries either. I mean its the same animal no matter where in the world you are. I just think that if lorises are gonna be in captivity they're better served in breeding programmes or with capable people like Marie, not being used as tourist attractions. :blush:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Rum_Kitty said:


> What bothers me is that these animals are vulnerable in the wild, and given that they are extremely difficult to breed in captivity, this one has obviously been stolen from its natural habitat. That's whats sick IMO.


all Cb animals started in the wild, and as stated its not obviously stolen from the wild.. nobody knows nothing of it on here why judge?


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Even if dressing an animal isnt stressful and cruel, its still bloody stupid.......

Its an animal, not a toy or a novelty item

Treat it like its suposed to be treated

If you want to play dress up, buy a dolly (and or grow up):bash:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

benjo said:


> all Cb animals started in the wild, and as stated its not obviously stolen from the wild.. nobody knows nothing of it on here why judge?


Yes but it is highly likely to have been, due to the difficulty of breeding these animals. What with there having been one or two successful captive breedings of this animal in the last couple of decades over here, its going to be the same all over the world. 

I don't have a problem with w/c animals if there's a good reason for taking them into captivity...I just don't see that putting one in a dress is a good reason, especially when lorises are so threatened.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Yeah, but I'm presuming they are not any easier to breed in other countries either. I mean its the same animal no matter where in the world you are. I just think that if lorises are gonna be in captivity they're better served in breeding programmes or with capable people like Marie, not being used as tourist attractions. :blush:


 
I do agree with you  _*BUT*_ :lol2: I believe there has been more success breeding them in other countries. I could very well be wrong, though :blush:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I remember a post on here by Marie suggesting it was the same all over the world : http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/439490-slow-loris.html

Granted thats zoo breedings not private collections but you'd think zoos would have high chances in general. 2 recorded captive breedings in a year versus all the animals that are taken from the wild to be pets. I think the odds on this being CB are pretty slim.

But anyway, s/he's a cute ickle thing. I have been know to put t-shirts on my dog for a laugh but I think all animals look better nekkid. :lol2: *whispers* I also bought my ferrets a "carpet shark" t-shirt but they all managed to wiggle out of it in seconds flat. Gutted.


----------



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

Poor thing has to endure the flabby sunburnt bingo wings of northern british "ladies"


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

:lol2: some people need to get over it and not speculate about it being drugged.
some people on this website take photos of there animals with them holding it, so what makes this so wrong. Also i dont get this captive or wild thing because apparently its wrong to put a animal from the wild into a captivity or somthing right? is it becuase the animals prefer to be in the wild? becuase if thats right why dont we all stop getting pets? becuase even if they are c/b they might not know it but they might prefer it in the wild :hmm:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Rum_Kitty said:


> I remember a post on here by Marie suggesting it was the same all over the world : http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/439490-slow-loris.html
> 
> Granted thats zoo breedings not private collections but you'd think zoos would have high chances in general. 2 recorded captive breedings in a year versus all the animals that are taken from the wild to be pets. I think the odds on this being CB are pretty slim.
> 
> But anyway, s/he's a cute ickle thing. I have been know to put t-shirts on my dog for a laugh but I think all animals look better nekkid. :lol2: *whispers* I also bought my ferrets a "carpet shark" t-shirt but they all managed to wiggle out of it in seconds flat. Gutted.


 
Like I said, I could be wrong *lol* I coulda sworn there was something about them being bred a bit more in other countries. But I have slept since then :whistling2:


----------



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

@mangaka The animals you see are held all day every day by tourists. It's not the same as handling a pet for 10 mins. Do you agree with bears on chains being forced to dance? It's the same deal as the loris.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

eco_tonto said:


> Even if dressing an animal isnt stressful and cruel, its still bloody stupid.......


 that's _your_ opinion. Perhaps you could express it by simply saying you don't agree with it, rather than saying it's 'bloody stupid'? or do you not have the intelligence or decency to do so?



> Its an animal, not a toy or a novelty item


there are different reasons why people dress their pets. It doesn't mean they think their pet is a toy or novelty item. Stop tarring everyone with the same brush, and learn to put your points across in a civil manner. 



> Treat it like its suposed to be treated


so leave it alone in the wild then? Do you keep any pets....?



> If you want to play dress up, buy a dolly (and or grow up):bash:


*sigh* seems like _you're_ the one who needs to grow up.

disclaimer: no I do not dress my pets, so I'm not being biased before you think it.


heron said:


> Poor thing has to endure the flabby sunburnt bingo wings of northern british "ladies"


and :lol2:


----------



## Ribbens (Aug 4, 2010)

Simply adorable  YouTube - Slow loris loves getting tickled


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i just thought id add my two-pence worth here... without going into a arguement on the right and wrongs of dressing up animals.....

Its well known that in many countries such as Turkey and most of Asia, animals that are used in tourist photos are taken from the wild.
The majority are orphaned youngsters, some even not finished weaning are taken out to tourist routes and clubs and people pay to have a picture taken with this "cute little baby animal". What happens after this is that they are kept in horrific conditions, drugged and most wont survive the few weeks since they have been taken from their dead parents.

The reason i would say it will be 100% wild caught is that slow loris/primates are one of the most common animals used in Asian tourism photos, most of the time they are youngsters brought from animal dealer(slow loris in Asia are as cheap as rabbits over here due to the dealers catching all the animals in the wild.) They wouldnt even bother to breed them as that would cost time and money.

Id suggest no one has pictures taken with these as it just adds to the trade in wild caught mammals for photos. Ive heard of animals used from common parrots and lizards all the way up to endangered moluch gibbons, sun bear and orangutan.

Just sick really


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Fair point made;

In my humble opinion dressing up animals is "bloody stupid" (i could happily use the phase's moronic or ridiculous), and i think that its highly amusing my intellegence gets brought in to it, bravo :2thumb: 

There are many bloody stupid/ moronic and ridiculous reasons why people dress animals up, that is a point i completely agree with you on. 

I do accept however that some animals do benefit from some items of clothing for medical reasons, and occasionally for enduring more formidable conditions.

I don't know where you got "leave it in the wild" from......... i'm a zoo keeper so would be a little hypocritical of me. When i say "Treat it like its suposed to be treated" i mean provide adequate housing, provide adequate diet and provide adequate enrichment.

Yeah i do have A pet, just one - my dog, however i own 60 odd snakes, lizards, amphibians, invertebrates, birds of prey and exotic mammals, these are not pets, these are animals i have the pleasure of working with and caring for. I provide them with what they require, they are animals, not toys.

I cant help but feel saying that i need to grow up because i think dressing up animals is bloody stupid is a tad ironic!

Animals aren't a hobby for me, they are my whole life, i care for them at work, i extensively research them professionally, i have been keeping privately for 15 years and i have an envi sci degree for which i did my dissertation on invertebrates.

And in my professional opinion

Dressing up animals for personal pleasure, is stupid 

:notworthy:


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

eco_tonto said:


> Fair point made;
> 
> In my humble opinion dressing up animals is "bloody stupid" (i could happily use the phase's moronic or ridiculous), and i think that its highly amusing my intellegence gets brought in to it, bravo :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more, when buying (or however else they are acquired), you take on a sole responsibilty to provide the best care possible for these animals. I keep marmosets.....does it mean i dress them up in clothes for some ' light-hearted' fun? 

Forgive me if I am being stupid but 'light-hearted' fun for who may i ask? because i think if i left a small dress in my marmosets enclosure.....im quite sure i wouldnt return to my male walking around in it with his high heels on.......


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

You're still keeping animals for your own selfish pleasure....

same concept. Think about it.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Kat91 said:


> You're still keeping animals for your own selfish pleasure....
> 
> same concept. Think about it.


this is true, I dress my dog up in the winter in cute fun clothes rather than functional jackets because I CHOOSE TO.

It is not cruel, just a bit silly. But then people on here act like god and think they are as pure as snow and never do anything wrong.
So its no wonder people are so quick to judge.


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

Love the two points made in the posts above!!!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Kat91 said:


> You're still keeping animals for your own selfish pleasure....
> 
> same concept. Think about it.


Selfish pleasure? Same concept? Think about it? 

Thinking about animals and there welfare is what i am employed to do.......

There is nothing selfish about my motives for owning animals, just passion and thirst for knowledge.

By the sounds of it, your reasons for having animals in captivity and mine are obviously polar opposite 

At least you can admit that in your opinion, keeping animals in this manner is selfish, i whole heartedly agree with you.

I guess you and I represent the difference between "pet owners" and herpetoculturists, which is fine, it takes al-sorts in a word.

We obviously are both perfectly entitled to our different opinions, and it is always interesting if nothing else to speak to people whose opinions differs from your own.

However i feel possibly in time, with working more animal species and gaining a better understanding of natural behavior and how this can be encouraged in captivity, you may be able to see where i am coming from in years to come.


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

mmcdermid said:


> . I keep marmosets.....does it mean i dress them up in clothes for some ' light-hearted' fun?
> 
> Forgive me if I am being stupid but 'light-hearted' fun for who may i ask?


I believe this is the "selfish pleasure" that has been spoken of, and i would say your not falling foul of it :2thumb:

Allot of people seem to think anthropomorphism is normal and acceptable, and perhaps it is? 

Just doesn't seem right to me, if i am the minority on this then i think that speaks volumes in itself 

But hey, its all good :2thumb:


----------



## ChrisHolt (Oct 15, 2009)

Saw similar to this on tv. Was a programme about thailand and the street sellers would drug the animals to make them sit still for photos. Its pretty sickening.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

mmcdermid said:


> Forgive me if I am being stupid but 'light-hearted' fun for who may i ask? because i think if i left a *small dress* in my marmosets enclosure.....im quite sure i wouldnt return to my male walking around in it with his* high heels* on.......


 
no shit batman... not unless he's Jesus of the monkey world and can turn a dress into shoes.


----------

